# CD drive not working



## enzofur

My CD drive for my laptop just stopped working for me. Won't play DVD, Bluray, or games or anything. It starts spinning but nothing. I tried the Windows troubleshooting but it couldn't download the drivers for some reason. I tried going to the Toshiba website and downloaded a driver but nothing.
Specs in sig


----------



## johnb35

Does the cd drive show up in "my computer"?


----------



## enzofur

No it does not...
That doesn't seem like a good sign


----------



## Broni

Optical drives don't need any extra drivers.

Does the drive show in BIOS?

One of these may help (*start with solution #3*)
1. Uninstall the drive through Device Manager.
Restart computer. The drive will be automatically reinstalled.
or...
2. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/982116
Restart computer.
or...
3. Download, and run *Restore Missing CD Drive patch*
Double click on *cdgone.zip* to unzip it.
Right click on *cdgone.reg*, click *Merge*.
Accept registry merge.
Restart computer.
or...
4. Go to *Device Manager*, click a "+" sign next to *IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers*.
You'll see two items:
- ATA Channel0 (or Primary Channel)
- ATA Channel1 (or Secondary Channel)
Right click on each of them, and click *Uninstall*. Confirm.
Restart Windows. They'll be automatically reinstalled.


----------



## johnb35

I"m assuming he will need solution #2 for this one.  Just my bet anyway.


----------



## MyDixieWrecked

enzofur said:


> My CD drive for my laptop just stopped working for me. Won't play DVD, Bluray, or games or anything. It starts spinning but nothing. I tried the Windows troubleshooting but it couldn't download the drivers for some reason. I tried going to the Toshiba website and downloaded a driver but nothing.
> Specs in sig




I had the same problem with my Lenovo G550.  Turned out the CD tray was loose, so I had to power it down and push really hard on the cover.  It worked fine when I started back up.  Cheers.


----------



## Broni

> I"m assuming he will need solution #2 for this one.  Just my bet anyway.


Could be. If the drive is not mechanically dead, either #2, or #3 should bring it back.


----------



## enzofur

Ok I believe I tried all of those correctly.
Problem with:
#1: Uninstalled it, restarted, nothing.
#2: Ran it, said it was installing the drivers, then said it failed, just like when I used the windows troubleshooting before... Says MATSHITA BD-CMB UJ14EL has a driver problem.... Not Fixed
#3: Opens up a new window, I chose to download the file from the drop down bar, nothing happens.
#4: In device manager I expanded IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers
All I get from that is Intel 5 series 6 port SATA AHCI Controller...
I will restart and check the BIOS for it
Im assuming it will just come up as CD-ROM?


----------



## Broni

I don't understand this:


> #3: Opens up a new window, I chose to download the file from the drop down bar, nothing happens.


You can't download the patch, or....?


----------



## johnb35

enzofur said:


> Ok I believe I tried all of those correctly.
> Problem with:
> #1: Uninstalled it, restarted, nothing.
> #2: Ran it, said it was installing the drivers, then said it failed, just like when I used the windows troubleshooting before... Says MATSHITA BD-CMB UJ14EL has a driver problem.... Not Fixed
> #3: Opens up a new window, I chose to download the file from the drop down bar, nothing happens.
> #4: In device manager I expanded IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers
> All I get from that is Intel 5 series 6 port SATA AHCI Controller...
> I will restart and check the BIOS for it
> Im assuming it will just come up as CD-ROM?



For the number 3 problem when nothing happens... Right click on the link he posted and click on open in new window and you should get the zipfile download box. I have to do the same thing for some reason on some links.


----------



## Broni

File attached...


----------



## enzofur

OMG TYVM
I had to right click and choose open in new tab but then finally did it.
I can finally watch my Harry Potter Years 1-6 on Blu Ray. Yay! lol
Any idea what might have cause this?


----------



## Broni

Your issue was caused by a registry key corruption and the fix you downloaded made that key right.
Why it happened?
There is no clear answer to that question.

I'm glad to see your drive back


----------

